
Yahoo CEO’s hiring crackdown raises eyebrows, questions - uladzislau
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/careers/management/yahoo-ceos-hiring-crackdown-raises-eyebrows-questions/article9656062/?service=mobile
======
kenjagi
This seems like more “woe is me, where is all the talent” propaganda that
continually gets proven false. After a quick review of the Yahoo! benefits
section I found many red flags across several areas.

